

Ask HN: Is there an HN for finance? - shon

Anyone know a good community site for financial news (stocks, ETFs, Mutuals etc)? Years ago I used a site called clearstation and it was a good little community focused on investing in the open markets. Then it was bought by Etrade and turned to shit. Is there a good community out there?
======
iancarroll
Go ahead and make one! Grab the HN clone source code in Arc (google it), and
run it on a free EC2 instance.

------
gtani
As far as Q&A forums, looks like the SE isn't going to make it

[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/117/quantitative-f...](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/117/quantitative-
finance)

I don't read much, but you could check out
[http://www.wilmott.com/index.cfm](http://www.wilmott.com/index.cfm)

------
turbojerry
Market ticker forums-

[http://tickerforum.org/](http://tickerforum.org/)

Zerohedge-

[http://zerohedge.com](http://zerohedge.com)

------
jpau
Though it is not exactly the same, it is a closer substitute than you might
imagine; [http://Counterparties.com](http://Counterparties.com).

------
Nicholas_C
The finance subreddit is probably as close as you'll get. There are some
rather intelligent people that post there, however there is not much traffic.

------
shon
Thanks for the feedback all. Checked them out, looks like seeking alpha is
close to what I want.

------
6thSigma
Seeking Alpha

~~~
mjffjm
Without a doubt, SA is the go to resource

